# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  عيد ميلاد الملكة رانيا العبدالله ..اليوم

## معاذ ملحم

الملكة رانيا ترسم رؤية مستقبلية للاستثمار فـي التعليم 

يصادف اليوم عيد ميلاد جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله ليمثل نهاية عام حافل ومليء بالانجازات الوطنية والعالمية ، فالتعليم والحوار والطفل والمرأة والشباب والمجتمع محاور ركزت عليها جلالة الملكة من خلال مختلف نشاطاتها سواء على الصعيد المحلي أو الدولي.
فقد اطلقت جلالتها   مدرستي   التي تتضمن صيانة طارئة للبنية التحتية بما يوفر راحة وسلامة الطفل في المدرسة بالاضافة الى دعم البرامج التعليمية، وتوفير أدوات نوعية لعملية التعليم والتعلم.
وتجمع   مدرستي   شركاء من القطاعين العام والخاص ومنظمات المجتمع المدني لتحديث وتطوير المدارس الحكومية التي هي في أمسّ الحاجة للتصليح وذلك بالتعاون مع وزارة التربية والتعليم، وهذه المبادرة التي ارادتها جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله تعمل على إثراء البيئات وتعزيز الفرص لطلاب المدارس في الأردن.
وفي الوقت الذي تتناول فيه   مدرستي   الاحتياجات الخاصة للمدارس، هنالك مبادرة موازية لجلالتها حول تدريب المعلمين ترمي إلى تحسين النوعية الشاملة للتعليم، وستجعل التدريب المستهدف متاحاً لعدد كبير من المعلمين.
ولذات السياق والهدف تعمل جائزة الملكة رانيا للتميز التربوي التي بدأت بجائزة المعلم ومن المتوقع توسيع نطاقها لتشمل جائزة المدير المتميز وذلك بما يتوافق مع التزام جلالتها بالتعليم كأولوية وطنية لتحسين وتطوير جميع عناصر العملية التعليمية. وبما يتصل بمساعي جلالتها من اجل تقريب وجهات النظر وحوار الثقافات وتغيير الصور النمطية عن العرب والمسلمين اطلقت جلالتها على موقع YouTube العالمي صفحة تضمنت العديد من تسجيلات الفيديو لإظهار الصورة الحقيقية للعرب والمسلمين، ودعت فيها الشباب حول العالم للمشاركة في حوار عالمي للاعتراف بالقواسم المشتركة بين الناس واحترامها.
واستمر الحوار حتى يوم الشباب العالمي الذي صادف الثاني عشر من شهر آب.
وأعربت جلالة الملكة رانيا عن سعادتها بالمناقشات الصريحة والأسئلة التي اتاحتها حرية موقع YouTube.
وتقديرا لدورها في تفعيل الحوار بين ثقافات العالم منحت جامعة مالايا في ماليزيا جلالتها شهادة الدكتوراة الفخرية في العلاقات الدولية. كما منحت الجامعة الاردنية جلالة الملكة شهادة الدكتوراة الفخرية في العلوم التربوية تقديرا لمساهمتها في تطوير قطاع التعليم في الأردن.
وشهد العام الماضي منح جلالتها العديد من جوائز التقدير والتكريم ومنها جائزة العمل الانساني السنوية من الرابطة الامريكية للامم المتحدة، وكذلك جائزة بامبي الالمانية للمجالات الانسانية تقديرا لجهودها في العمل لحماية الاطفال ودعم قضايا المرأة .
وباعتبارها أحد قادة التغيير في العالم تم استضافتها في المؤتمر السنوي لولاية كاليفورنيا الذي يمتد تاريخه الى 20 عاما كمبادرة حكومية محايدة للنساء العاملات، ويستضيف سنويا متحدثين من انحاء العالم، وتحدثت جلالتها امام 14 الف سيدة امريكية محذرة من عواقب الاستبعاد كون ذلك يؤدي الى ادامة الجهل الذي يولد التعصب والخوف ويرسخ الصور النمطية بين الشرق والغرب داعية الى فهم افضل للجانب الاخر في قضايا مثل الاسلام والمرأة.
واختارتها جامعة السوربون الفرنسية لتكون المتحدث الرئيسي لهذا العام امام ألفي طالب من جامعات أوروبية مختلفة ضمن تجمع سنوي تحرص عليه الجامعة لاتاحة الفرصة امام الطلاب للاستماع الى وجهات نظر القادة والمسؤولين من أنحاء العالم.
وفي المنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي بدافوس اطلقت جلالتها وبمشاركة 40 شركة عالمية وإقليمية حملة لإعداد الشباب العربي لسوق العمل بتنظيم من مؤسسة   انجاز العرب  .
وتهدف هذه الحملة الى زيادة اعداد المتدربين من الشباب العرب ليصل بعد 10 سنوات الى تدريب مليون شاب وفتاة سنويا من قبل مؤسسة انجاز المتواجدة في عدد من الدول العربية.
وتفاعلت جلالتها مع العديد من القضايا الوجدانية والانسانية على الصعيد المحلي حيث اطلقت حملة   كفى   للحد من حوداث السير وتقدمت جلالتها مسيرة شعبية حاشدة حملت شعارات بينها   السرعة جريمة لا تبرر بالقضاء والقدر  ،   كل اسبوع خمسة اطفال يقتلون في حوادث مرورية  ، و  كل تسع ساعات يقتل مواطن اردني بحادث  .
كما كانت جلالتها من الداعمين الرئيسيين لحملة مساعدة اطفال العراق وفلسطين ودارفور التي اطلقتها اليونيسف والشو تايم، وفي الاردن كتبت جلالتها قصة بعنوان   الجمال الدائم   قرأتها لمجموعة من اطفال الاردن بمناسبة عيد الام وسيتم طباعتها وتوزيعها على نطاق واسع للاطفال من اجل تشجيع القراءة بينهم.
ويتكامل إيمان جلالتها بالتعليم مع خطوات وتوجيهات القائد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني التي تتخذها جلالة الملكة رانيا نهجا تربويا تسير عليه وتعمل جاهدة على أن يلمس أثرها الطالب والمعلم والمعلمة والأسرة والمجتمع، ولهذا نجد جولات جلالتها في أنحاء المملكة تبدأ من التركيز على التعليم وتستمر في التأكيد على تمكين المجتمعات بكل أفرادها باعتبارهم المحور والأقدر على تحديد احتياجات مجتمعهم وهم من يملكون الحل وعناصر النجاح.
وفي مؤسسة نهر الأردن التي أسستها جلالة الملكة عام 1995 يكون العمل دائما منسجما مع الأجندة الوطنية ومع توجيهات جلالة الملكة ليتكامل في الكثير من القرى والبوادي بمشاريع مدرة للدخل وموفرة لفرص العمل وأيضا مستدامة وليست آنية والشواهد عليها كثيرة.
وبفضل متابعة جلالتها اصبحت مؤسسة نهر الاردن هذا العام اول مؤسسة اهلية في المنطقة العربية تصدر تقريرا حول الاستدامة لتواكب بذلك الكثير من المؤسسات العالمية في مجال الاستدامة وتقود الركب في الاردن والمنطقة.

كتبت - سهير بشناق 

هي سنوات خير عنوانها محبة الاخرين والعمل على تسجيل اجمل شهادات النجاح والعطاء المتواصل .
قلب محب ونفس معطاءة لملكة شابة تؤمن بمعاني السنوات في العمر ...
سنوات لها معنى حقيقي يرتبط بفرحة طفل وسعادة اسرة وامل طالب وحلمه بمستقبل افضل .
جهود جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله في العديد من المجالات وخاصة في مجال التعليم تعكس مدى اهتمامها بالفرد والطالب الذي يرى الحياة من خلال مدرسته ويرسم احلامه الصغيرة في دفتره الذي سجلت جلالتها باهتمامها الكبير بهذا المجال اجمل الصور في دفتر كل طالب امنت جلالتها بحقه في مدرسة مناسبة وصف ملائم يعيش به ومن خلاله اجمل سنوات عمره .
اليوم ... لا تحتفل جلالتها فقط بعيد ميلادها ، بل هذا اليوم يحمل معاني كبيرة في نفوس الطلاب الذين غيرت مبادرة جلالتها (مدرستي) حياتهم المدرسية الى الافضل وفتحت لهم ابواب الامل ... امل طفولي يحتاجه كل طالب على مقاعد الدراسة يحلم بغد افضل .

(مدرستي) نجاحات مستمرة 
  مدرستي   ارادتها جلالة الملكة لتكون المظلة الواسعة لما تطمح اليه لابناء وبنات الاردن من نقلة نوعية في التعليم ، فلم تأت المبادرة من فراغ فقد تشكلت الفكرة بعد ان جالت جلالتها وتفقدت العديد من المدارس الحكومية .
وقالت جلالتها   إن الاستثمار في التعليم هو استثمار في مستقبل الأردن   .
واضافت..   وجدت في زياراتي الأخيرة لعدد من المدارس أوضاعا مؤلمة، الغرف الصفية دون المستوى المطلوب ، ولهذا علينا جميعا واجب كمجتمع: مؤسسات وشركات ومسؤولين وأهالي في كل منطقة، لجعل مدارسنا مكانا أفضل لأطفالنا  .
واكدت ضرورة إجراء دراسة شاملة لأوضاع المدارس لان الإنسان أغلى ما نملك وأطفالنا أمانة وعلينا توفير الفرص المناسبة لهم.

مدرستي .... هي مدرستكم 
  مدرستي هي مدرستكم ... تحتاج سواعدكم وعزيمتكم لترميم جدرانها، وتجميل صفوفها، ومنح طلابها الالهام ليصبحوا قوى فاعلة في المجتمع، أسوة بكم..  ، هذه كلمات جلالة الملكة اثناء حفل تسلمها للدكتوارة الفخرية من الجامعة الاردنية ، وهي كلمات تحمل رسالة واضحة عنوانها الرغبة في تقديم المساعدة لطلاب هذه المدارس وتحسين اوضاع مدارسهم بمشاركة المجتمع وافراده .
وقالت جلالتها   في مملكتنا خمسمائة مدرسة في حاجة ماسة للأساسيات العلمية والعملية... لنجعل التعليم مسؤولية اجتماعية  .
وبعد ثلاثة شهور من اطلاق   مدرستي   استهل طلاب وطالبات مئة مدرسة شملتها المرحلة الاولى من المبادرة اول يوم دراسي هذا العام بنشاط وحماس في مدارسهم التي لبست ثوبها الجديد بعد التغيير والصيانة، لتتابع المبادرة مراحلها الاخرى لتشمل حوالي 500 مدرسة حكومية بحاجة ماسة الى الصيانة والتحديث .
ويعتبر دعم جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني لمبادرة مدرستي بثلاثة ملايين دينار تاكيدا حقيقيا على النهج الهاشمي وحرصه على توفير ما يحتاجه الطالب على مقاعد الدراسة .

توأمة المدارس 
وضمن مبادرة   مدرستي   اطلقت جلالتها برنامج توأمة المدارس الهادف الى دعم المدارس الحكومية التي تحتاج الى المساعدة من خلال تعزيز التفاعل بين الاهالي والطلاب والمعلمين في المدارس الخاصة والحكومية والقيام بنشاطات مشتركة بشكل منتظم .
ويشجع برنامج التوأمة ايجاد شراكات طويلة الامد بين المدارس الخاصة والحكومية، ويعزز حس المسؤولية بين الطلاب والمعلمين، و يثري البيئة التعليمية من خلال تبادل المعرفة والخبرات.

جهود ومبادرات نوعية 
لقد سخرت جلالتها جزءا كبيرا من جهودها ومبادراتها في السنوات الماضية لتطوير التعليم في الأردن، منها اطلاق   جائزة الملكة رانيا العبدالله للتميز التربوي  ، و تدشين   شبكة المعلمين المبدعين  .
كما عملت جلالتها على إنشاء أول متحف للأطفال في الأردن بهدف إيجاد بيئة تعليمية تفاعلية ، وكذلك ربط مؤسسات التعليم الاردنية بمثيلاتها الدولية.
وتدعم جلالتها برنامج   انجاز  ، الذي أسسته   مؤسسة إنقاذ الطفل   في عام 1999، وأطلقت جلالتها البرنامج كمنظمة أردنية غير ربحية عام 2001، لبناء مهارات الشباب الأردني ليشارك في سوق العمل وتعزيز القوة التنافسية لهم في السوق العالمي.
وتكريما لجلالتها وتقديرا لدورها في التعليم قدمت جامعة لاروش في واشنطن (27) منحة لطلاب اردنيين .
كما اكدت جلالتها في خطاب في الجامعة الأمريكية اللبنانية حول تحديات التعليم في القرن 21 القته عام 2001 أن الأردن يؤمن دوما بضرورة الاستثمار بالثروة البشرية ويدرك أن الميزة التنافسية لأي بلد تعتمد على المهارات المجتمعية للمواطنين.
وانشأت جلالتها المكتبة الإلكترونية في مدرسة عائشة أم المؤمنين بدعم من المؤسسات الفرنسية الحكومية والخاصة والتي تاتي ثمرة لجهود جلالتها في التواصل والمتابعة ورغبة منها في تحقيق ما تمناه طلبة اردنيون زاروا فرنسا بصحبتها عندما شاهدوا مكتبة ذات تقنيات عالية على ارض الواقع .
وخلال مشاركة جلالتها في اجتماعات المنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي اطلقت برنامج المدرسة العالمية لشبكة   نت ايد   الدولية الهادفة إلى توفير التعليم الأساسي للأطفال في بلدان العالم الأكثر فقراً.
وبصفتها احد أعضاء المجلس الإستشاري للشبكة العالمية وورلد لنكس في المنطقة تشارك جلالتها في اجتماعات الشبكة ونشاطتها وبرامجها بشكل كبير بما يحقق اهداف الشبكة في التركيز على الخبرات التعليمية من خلال إدراج تقنيات الحاسوب وتكنولوجيا المعلومات في العملية التعليمية .

رياض الاطفال 
واطلقت جلالتها منهاجا جديدا لرياض الأطفال في وزارة التربية بما يتناسب مع احتياجات الطفل ويغطي كافة نواحي نموه وتم تطوير البرنامج من قبل وزارة التربية بشراكة مع المجلس الوطني لشؤون الأسرة وبدعم من برنامج الخليج العربي لدعم منظمات الأمم المتحدة الإنمائية (إجفند) وبإشراف اللجنة الوطنية لتطوير التعليم ما قبل المدرسة والتي تشمل مختلف القطاعات.
وبمتابعة من جلالتها بدأت وزارة التربية والتعليم منذ عام 2000 باستحداث رياض الأطفال في جميع مديريات التربية.
وفي هذا الاطار اكدت جلالتها خلال الاجتماع الوزاري العربي والدولي حول التعليم أهمية التركيز على التربية كأداه مهمة لتحويل التحديات إلى فرص.

دور المعلم 
وتؤكد جلالتها ان   دور المعلم مقدس   وان رسالته تترك اثرا كبيرا على الاجيال القادمة وطريقة تفكيرهم .
وقالت خلال اطلاق جائزة المعلم ان   مستقبل الأردن بين أيدي المعلمين والمعلمات  .
وتتابع جلالتها مبادرة التعليم الاردنية التي اصبحت نموذجا يحتذي في دول العالم واطلقت المرحلة الجديدة من المبادرة بالتعاون مع شركات عالمية .
وكانت المبادرة أطلقت عام 2003 خلال اجتماعات المنتدى الاقتصادي في البحر الميت، لاعتماد احدث البرامج التعليمية، والاستفادة من أنظمة تكنولوجيا المعلومات في المدارس، بمساهمة 25 شركة عالمية و17مؤسسة أردنية و11 منظمة حكومية وغير حكومية تعمل جميعها معا لتحقيق أهداف المبادرة بالتعاون مع الحكومة، وبتوجيه من جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله تم تحويلها في بداية العام الحالي الى مؤسسة غير ربحية مملوكة بالكامل لصندوق الملك عبدالله الثاني للتنمية.
كما اطلقت جلالة الملكة شبكة المعلمين المبدعين وشاركت جلالتها أيضا في إطلاق فعاليات ملتقى المعلمين المبدعين العرب داعية إلى تعاون مشترك ينطلق من الأردن ما بين مايكروسوفت وهارفارد لتطوير برامج تدريب المعلمين.
وتقديرا لجهود جلالتها في تطويرالتعليم وتمكين المرأة الاردنية قدم مجلس هارفارد مجموعة منح دراسية للمرأة الأردنية، كما قدمت جامعة كولومبيا منحة تدريبية مكثفة ل12 معلما ومعلمة من المدارس الحكوميه.

منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل عام وانتي بخير يا صاحبة الجلاله

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]كل عام وهي بألف خير
والله انا بحبها من كل قلبي عشانها بتعطي صورة مثالية عن المرأه الاردنية

ينعاد عليكي يا ملكة القلوب[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Smile:

----------


## anas_shbeeb

[align=center][/align]كل عام و انتي بخير يا سيدتي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## زهره التوليب

كل عام وانتي بخير يا صاحبة الجلاله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين يا شباب على المشاركه الحلوة منكم 

كل عام وانتي بخير يا صاحبه الجلاله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل عام وانتي بخير يا صاحبه الجلاله

----------

